# The Waiting Game



## Mommylarson (Jan 20, 2015)

Both of my NDGs are due any time! Their due dates are somewhere between 1/23 and 1/28. They are both FF, and this is our fist year kidding! We are super excited and nervous! They have been showing "signs" since yesterday, and I thought for sure they would kid in the middle of the night. No such luck. I don't know how you all do it! I'll try to get pictures today, but they have been acting so crazy! So lovey and sweet one minute, then running away and not wanting me near the next!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

I don't think we've figured out how we handle kidding season year after year we just do it.


----------



## Mommylarson (Jan 20, 2015)

Here are a couple pics, the best they would let me get. The mostly white girl is Annie and the other is Clarabelle. Annie started dropping yesterday. She went from huge to looking not even preggo!













I'll try to get better ones later.


----------



## Mommylarson (Jan 20, 2015)

I don't know how anyone can stand kidding time!!!! Went to check on my girls at 8, thinking I would go to bed early, of course now my Annie decides to start acting like she's in labor! She's yawning almost continuously, standing up, and laying down, stretching with her neck out long, mucous steadily leaking out!!!! May be another long night! ;-) Of course she couldn't have them while it was so beautiful outside today, she has to get me stirred up when it's freezing outside.;-)


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Best of luck for a smooth kidding and healthy kids! Show us the buck too! I know you must have a kidding kit all put together, a vet's phone number at ready, and have read as much as you can for your first experience! Remember not to let them go for longer than 30 minutes of hard labor/pushing without progress.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## Mommylarson (Jan 20, 2015)

SalteyLove, I have read and watched so many videos! Talked to other goat owners, had my kit packed for a while, and just waiting! I'm so nervous being a first timer, but I am pretty sure I've prepared as much as possible. This site has been so great for getting information and support! I'm super excited!!! About to go check on my little mommy again.


----------



## Mommylarson (Jan 20, 2015)

Just went out to check her and see if she surprised me with babies while I was sleeping, and she acts like nothing's going on!!!! She looks at me like I'm crazy for being out there in the cold and dark. She's going to hold those babies in until Monday when I'm here by myself I just know it! Hopefully not, hoping they will arrive today.


----------



## Mommylarson (Jan 20, 2015)

Still no babies!!! Annie's udder hasn't grown much, but her teats seem like they are 3 times the size they were yesterday. I'm also posting my bucks pics! The red one is Gideon, he's Annie's mate and the black one is Winston he's Clarabelle's mate.  Winston has beautiful blue eyes, and Gideon carries the blue eye gene. So we are hoping for some blue eyed kids.


----------



## Mommylarson (Jan 20, 2015)

We are still waiting, but when I checked on the girls this morning they have really dropped more. My Annie's sides are soooo sunk in. If I wasn't the one taking care of her I would have thought she was malnourished!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh yes - definitely dropping those kids! They are both at 152 days now?? Or you aren't exactly sure? How do their udders look?

So exciting!


----------



## Mommylarson (Jan 20, 2015)

I don't have exact dates, but pretty close. They went in with the boys the first week of September, and were both bred during that time. Udders are filling up! They have been so ancy today!


----------



## Mommylarson (Jan 20, 2015)

Any guesses as to how long?


----------



## Mommylarson (Jan 20, 2015)

Here are a couple of udder pics.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I think 12 hours for Clara and 48 hours for Annie! I would do a couple night time checks if you aren't already!


----------



## Mommylarson (Jan 20, 2015)

Oh yes, I check all the time!


----------



## Mommylarson (Jan 20, 2015)

No babies yet!!!! But tonight's the full moon!!! Lol!


----------



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Any babies today?


----------



## Mommylarson (Jan 20, 2015)

Still no babies, but Annie's discharge this morning is kind of brown. Is that ok? They both had a lot of white discharge yesterday.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Mommylarson said:


> Still no babies, but Annie's discharge this morning is kind of brown. Is that ok? They both had a lot of white discharge yesterday.


 Yes - absolutely! They call it "amber" and it means she is getting closer!


----------



## Mommylarson (Jan 20, 2015)

Here she is right now, it has stopped leaking, but looks like a glob right in there.


----------



## Mommylarson (Jan 20, 2015)

Her vulva goes from looking really puffy, to kinda tight, I is that a contraction?


----------



## Mommylarson (Jan 20, 2015)

Still no babies!!! Both of their tails are hanging funny today, almost sideways looking. Hopefully soon!!! I don't know how much more I can take!!!!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Did they stay with the bucks for a while? I would guess the did not settle the first time they were bred in the beginning of Sept. It looks like here udder as a couple more weeks to go in that most recent photo you posted.


----------



## Mommylarson (Jan 20, 2015)

Yes, we started thinking that too. We kept them together about a month, but saw them breed when we first put them in.


----------



## Mommylarson (Jan 20, 2015)

Here is Annie's udder yesterday. It seemed to get huge! And Clarabelle was leaking a watery mucous last night. I'm about to go out and check on her now. Wish these babies would hurry up! And definitely keeping better track of breeding next go around!


----------



## Mommylarson (Jan 20, 2015)

Just got back in. Nothing yet!!!


----------



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

The wait is so hard! We are waiting on a first freshener and it seems like she's never gonna kid!


----------



## Mommylarson (Jan 20, 2015)

We have one baby so far!!! Annie kidded a beautiful little girl this afternoon!!! Meet Annabelle.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congratulations! Hopefully Clarabelle isn't too far behind so Annabelle can have playmates!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Mommylarson (Jan 20, 2015)

Thank you all! I do have a question. Annabelle seems to only be nursing on one side. I've tried to get her on the other test, but she's refusing. Do I need to milk out that side?


----------



## Mommylarson (Jan 20, 2015)

I think Clarabelle's in labor!!!! Going to check on her again soon!!!


----------

